# Rebel Snow Speeder



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

A couple of modelers asked about this project a couple of weeks back I got the box off the shelf this week and dusted it off, after looking it over I got the energy to give it another try and here's what I accomplished this week.

http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/4024/002ue.jpg
This straight on view shows the new targeting scanner grill on the nose, I cut out an opening in the shell and made a shallow box under the grill with a few details and some paint it should stand out nicely. You get a small teaser view of the new cabin layout also, the rear gun pods I cut off the top of the interior housing box and installed that, the rest of the box was trashed and a new interior will be scratch built.

http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/8320/003oq.jpg
In this view you can see the new seats "the head rest almost touches the top of the canopy" so you get an idea how much material I have to remove from the butt area of the 1/32 pilot figure to get it into the cabin, or I may have to pull a Star Wars and just put a torso in the seat for side photos. More of the scratch control panel features can be seen here also.

http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/5971/004ii.jpg
This image shows off all the work on the pilots control panel.

http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/3846/005ob.jpg
Here you can see the start of the work on the floor of the speeder and a detailed view of the control panels, there is still another side panel to make and more work to do on the floor. Last I'm sticking with a control stick in the center of the floor between the pilots legs


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice work! Which kit is this? I have one of the old MPC kits from waaayyyyyy back that I haven't built yet. This is very inspirational.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I've got 4 of these I'm going to simul build in the next few months. Looking for some inspiration now, thanks!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Prowler901 said:


> Nice work! Which kit is this? I have one of the old MPC kits from waaayyyyyy back that I haven't built yet. This is very inspirational.


This is the MPC kit, labled as TESB Luke Skywalkers Snowspeeder.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*Speeder reference material*

For help with detailing your project check out some of these.
“Star Wars incredible cross section book” and there are many photos of the original studio models that I copied and pasted from “Starship Modeler Star Wars Hardware Reference” site, also www.modelermagic.com Rebel Snowspeeder Red/Orange and the Gray striped have lots of great shots.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Way Cool!* :thumbsup: can't wait to see more! Thanks for sharing.

I remember the 1st time I saw that on the shelf....I freaked! I ran home grabbed some saved cash got a few more from good ol'
Mom and ran back to get that sucka. I thought it was one of their better kits.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info and link Robert. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/3125/ss5tl.jpg
Not much to tell tonight, built some floor mounted foot pedels and linkage for the pilot to control side to side motions of the speeder. If your wondering what or where all the wire grills are coming from, they are Ho-Scale Photo-Etch roofwalks cut down to fit the places I need them.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks for answering that question. I was wondering because it did look familiar. The cockpits gonna be beautiful.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Rocken! Looking very sweet my man! :thumbsup: Isn't building up and improving an existing kit fun!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

fluke said:


> Rocken! Looking very sweet my man! :thumbsup: Isn't building up and improving an existing kit fun!


I use these projects as an excuse for pulling all my gray hair out by the roots.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/6711/ss6s.jpg
Here is the almost complete cabin with the pilot figure torso, in place. I looked at it from every angle and came to the conclusion the only way to make the figure fit was to cut it off just below the belt, and make this like the production model, just a upper body in the seats. And when you look at the stills those bodies are crammed inside that cabin almost no room to move.

http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/9316/ss7m.jpg
Same shot with the cabin roof removed.

http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/9962/ss8m.jpg
And last the almost completed cabin only items left are the joy stick and a few odds and ends to add a little more detail inside the cabin then it's off for primer and painting.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Robert, George is staring balefully at you from the corner of your bench. And how'd that uptown-outhouse turn out?


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

Just seems like the pilot's a bit small'ish.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Steve244 said:


> Robert, George is staring balefully at you from the corner of your bench. And how'd that uptown-outhouse turn out?


Yes George has been side lined having a few major issues with eye sight, trying to make those small features for the interior. I started on the bunks in the Torpedo room just working on 4 left me a big headache. As for the Uptown-Outhouse judge for yourself.
http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/6102/003fh.jpg
http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/5319/006qz.jpg
The home owner is quite happy, and even comes with it's own door to door saleman stopper.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

mb1k said:


> Just seems like the pilot's a bit small'ish.


When compaired to the production model yes they sure are. The pilot is 1/32 scale and fit inside the cabin length wise perfectly, but height was a full head to tall. So Hollywood must have used some of its magic to get those huge figures into their production Speeders. I cut this poor fellow off at the waist to get him into the cabin in the correct position. And if you look over production stills you'll see the same thing just a torso sitting in an even smaller cabin area.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

hehe... is it me... or does the pilot look like Stalone? 

Looking great Robert :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Looks great. I whipped one of these togther a few years ago in about a day, but left off the "Bobble head " figures it came with. Your solution came out perfect.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

If nothing else is completed yet the pilot is ready.
http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/3605/ss10y.jpg


----------



## Benjamin385 (Dec 19, 2009)

The Pilot Looks AWESOME!


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice work, those screen inserts really add a nice realistic touch to it. And its commendable that you can do such nice work in such a small house!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/552/ss11xk.jpg
Work does continue going left to right I have dismembered the second pilot figure and primed it for final painting, this one will become the pilot. Then there is the forward control panel and to the right the rear gunners control panel with targeting box mounted to it. Behind these are two of the rear pod housings, after I decided to scratch build a new interior for these, I covered those unsightly motor openings left during the moulding process with some 010 sheet styrene, I just cut a section cemented it in place and went back later and trimmed it to fit. Adding the thin styrene does not effect the look of the pods when the sides are attached. And front and center the completed cabin with joy stick.

http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/2103/ss12.jpg
The targeting scanner on the nose I was just going to cement a piece of grill work and call it done, but I ended up trimming the grill a little more. Then I cut an opening in the shell big enough for the grill to fit into, I lined the sides with strip styrene recessed so the grill will sit flush with the body. I don't know if it will show in the picture but there is a well behind the grill with pieces of styrene rod and strips to add some details under the grill. Still lots and lots to do. Merry Christmas to all and to all a merry modeling night.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice! Nice! Nice!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Maritain said:


> Nice work, those screen inserts really add a nice realistic touch to it. And its commendable that you can do such nice work in such a small house!


I still haven't figured out where the stairs are to the basement.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

I'll be watching this project very closely! Very nice work on the pilot.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/830/ss13.jpg
I started building up the rear pods, this photo you get a view of the box I'm making to hold the cannon equipment and air brake gear. Outside I went off track a little here, I don't know why but the cannon assembly just screamed it needed some fins, so I cut some styrene strips and cemented them in place, some trimming and shaping still to be done.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That is some awesome work! I always wanted one of these kits. It was one of my favorite scenes of Empire.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/9428/ss14u.jpg
2 pods worked up and 3/4's of a cannon assemble is completed, the styrene fins turned out well, but the fins around the center section of the cannon there are more than on the production model. But rather than sand down all those ridges I cut strips and placed them into each groove, and to get a good fit each fin was cut, a notch cut in the back to fit over the raised ring at the back and test fitted and corrections made till they fit snuggly. To cover up all the notched section on the large tube I filed the front of the tube smooth and cemented and wrapped some .010 styrene around the top to give it a smooth shape like the movie model.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Now you're just freaking me out! Wow!
http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/9428/ss14u.jpg


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Wonderful work!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/9884/ss15.jpg
Even on a holiday I completed some work on the speeder, I have no idea what this part inside the pod is, the refrence book does not say if it's part of the cannon or part of the drive motor. But its in both pods now for some finishing details to fill up the rest of the area inside the box.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Very kewel work, Robert! Comin' right along! :thumbsup:

.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/779/ss16.jpg
Both rear pod compartments are completed now, no big Hollywood effects budget, just a few sinple shapes and some filler, but it still turned out well. With this completed that means the project is past the halfway point, time to do the final painting on the body, do the cabin and add a few small detail parts the the hull and of course make a nice snow scene to mount it flying over and its a wrap.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

This is incredible work :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/2618/ss17gd.jpg
Main cabin color is done Reefer Gray, then I added some Aluminum on the floor grates and seat frame. Seat cushions have the first coat or Armor Sand and other areas have first coats of White and Black. On the shell the other night my work light hit it at just the right angle that I could see some very tiny sunken spots, so I put down a new coat of putty and wet sanded those areas. Starting to look really good even to me.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/9950/ss18u.jpg
http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/4134/ss19.jpg
The cabin is finished and there are no real good views to shoot of the cabin with figures that are missing their arms or legs. Couple of small touch ups to do.
http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/2578/ss20.jpg
And very much unlike Star Wars you cannot get a good shot of the figures inside the cabin with the canopy closed.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/7664/ss21b.jpg
Painting of the interior of the rear pods and under side of the air brakes is done, and I added a few air foils on the underside of the body. Now the big debate do I open up the air intakes on the under body.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Looking fantastic!

I say go for the intakes as well. You've gone this far. what's a little more?


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/3124/ss22s.jpg
Okay the masses have spoken, well 2 other modelers so the intakes are now open and I made a small change to the back area of the center well.


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

Brillliant work!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes, very nice.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Freakin Awesome! WTG!!! The cockpit work is tops! :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks for all the atta-boys and such, but I am only making a bad copy of someone elses great modeling work, those people that gave us these great looking movie props in the first place, so my complements to all those FX miniture crews, Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey Robert I think you can also get some very good detail images and ideas from the 'Something something something dark Side' and don't forget the 'On Star' syetem LOL


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/9004/ss23.jpg
At last I have managed to get some more done on the speeder kit, and the pods have their two tone paint and the stripping is in place, but I did have a couple of spots where paint leached under the masking tape to fix.

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/4995/ss24z.jpg
Here is the underside, to keep things simple I used the moulded line marking done by the manufacture to do my striping here, the production model had a lot more detailed paint job towards the rear.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/5605/ss25.jpg
Progress continues, if you look at the previous photo of the underbelly of the speeder you'll see a gap at the front edge where the top and bottom half's joined, this has been filled with putty, sanded and primed. Several areas where paint leached under the tape have been fixed, with the exception of around the targeting scanner, that will be finished later. I've assembled the two blaster cannons, smoothed down the seams with a file, the four oblong boxes the manufacturer placed down the barrel, along the top and bottom edge, I do not see in the production photo's so I filed off the ones along the top of the barrel and sanded this area smooth. Last added touch I opened up the end of the barrel.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Yippy Skippy! Man that's looking so awesome! NICE WORK!* :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Makes me want to get me one. 

The new Fine Molds 1/48 kits are at my LHS ...now I'm sure they will be very detailed, more accurate and cute....but at that scale they can't be more than what... 7 or 8 inches in length?


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*The end is here!*

Being a so-so builder of models I did some scratch building to improve the look of this MPC Snowspeeder and turn it into a stand out kit. Not a lot left to say about the build so enjoy the new photos, and you master builders out there, your turn to really make one of these kits stand out, I know one of you can make this build look like a first grade finger painting project, with one arm tied behind your back. 
http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/5452/ss26h.jpg
http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/1937/ss27v.jpg
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/4549/ss28h.jpg
http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/4646/ss29i.jpg
http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/4936/ss30.jpg
http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/9513/ss31o.jpg
http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/2240/ss32.jpg


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

You really knocked this out of the park, dude! Congrats!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

KILLER!!!! :thumbsup:


----------

